# SMOK NORD Problem



## Hooked (2/4/20)

A friend of mine is having problems with his Nord. He said that it was working perfectly yesterday, but then he overfilled it and the juice was coming out of the mouthpiece. I don't really see how that could be - if you overfill it the juice will just spill out of the filling hole.

Anyway, the Nord doesn't work now at all. It shows that it's fully charged, but when he vapes nothing happens, but he said it makes a funny noise. 

It's not a dry-hit. He's had that before so he knows what that's like.

I've advised him to remove the coil and let it dry out until tomorrow - perhaps it's over-saturated. In addition, he should clean out the cartridge and mouthpiece with alcohol or warm water and let that dry too. 

Furthermore, he must ensure that the electrical points are dry.

I don't know what more to suggest. Any other suggestions from you guys?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hazard (2/4/20)

I think what you suggested will work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/4/20)

Hooked said:


> A friend of mine is having problems with his Nord. He said that it was working perfectly yesterday, but then he overfilled it and the juice was coming out of the mouthpiece. I don't really see how that could be - if you overfill it the juice will just spill out of the filling hole.
> 
> Anyway, the Nord doesn't work now at all. It shows that it's fully charged, but when he vapes nothing happens, but he said it makes a funny noise.
> 
> ...


Yeah, sound advice even if juice has got inside the device at least a 50% chance that a good dry out will do the trick, either your advice will work or it's a R.I.P job, hopefully it will be fine!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/20)

@Timwis 

I just noticed that you live in Notlob.

Mr. Praline: It's not a palindrome! The palindrome of "Bolton" would be "Notlob"!! It don't work!!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

